# Speaker Popping Issue



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

I've been using the GN since last Tuesday and have only noticed this issue with my phone last night. Every time the speaker sounds, whether it's a notification, the lock screen sound, or even Google Music, there is an audible pop noise when it stops. I first heard this popping noise while using Zygot3 1.9, but I then flashed 2.0 and had the same issue, then proceeded to restore to 4.0.2 stock rooted and the problem persisted there as well.

Has anybody else experienced this? What can I do about it, can it be fixed, or do I need to unroot and go to my VZW store?


----------



## nobnoobody (Aug 10, 2011)

I absolutely experience this issue.

I have to wonder if it's related to the other DAC-related audio bugs...


----------



## ryan (Jun 7, 2011)

nobnoobody said:


> I absolutely experience this issue.
> 
> I have to wonder if it's related to the other DAC-related audio bugs...


I would hope so, I remember a similar issue way back when I ported Android 1.0 to the HTC Titan and there was an issue with the audio popping. I can't imagine it's the speaker itself, at least I hope not...


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Found this thread on Google reporting the issue:

http://code.google.c...&sort=&id=22307

Seems like those who are experiencing this issue think it is probably a software problem regarding the amp and the speaker

But over at XDA some are saying it's hardware and that we should replace our devices:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1369808


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

I haven't experienced this issue. At all. Ever.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I experience this when my phone locks up and reboots

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> I haven't experienced this issue. At all. Ever.


Any time the speaker emits a sound, the amp keeps feeding power to the speaker and the result of that is a second or two of white noise after the notification or w/e, then an audible pop when the power is cut. That's the issue for me, and if you search it up on google there are tons of other people who are having the same issue with differing levels of severity. I just hope that it's a software bug...


----------



## tjbrak (Jun 7, 2011)

I have this issue as well and have been following the google reporting thread. I have had it since day one and am debating on exchanging the phone. I hate to go through the hastle, but if its a hardware issue, i dont want to be stuck with it.

To lessen the issue, i turned off touch sounds and key input sounds.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

tjbrak said:


> I have this issue as well and have been following the google reporting thread. I have had it since day one and am debating on exchanging the phone. I hate to go through the hastle, but if its a hardware issue, i dont want to be stuck with it.
> 
> To lessen the issue, i turned off touch sounds and key input sounds.


I'm exactly the same situation, it would suck hard to have to exchange the phone, but if there's a hardware defect I have like 4 days to do it...


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> I experience this when my phone locks up and reboots
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


+1 to this statement. This is the only time I hear the popping too.


----------



## Wildroid76 (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi, I've had my LTE GNEX since the 16th after ordering online. Anyway, thought I'd mention the same but also different problem from what others are experiencing. Well, when I started using my phone to make phone calls on the 16th I would get the crackle and pop sounds only from the front speaker. This continued on some phone calls through the next couple of days then no more issues. Then today all of a sudden on only one phone I get the same sounds again. Now I read the comments on the XDA and Google forum of people speculating that it's hardware. If it were hardware then why did my issue stop for a full week and happen again only once? I guess im just hoping it's just software and not hardware so as to not go through the trouble of exchanging it







Should I just at least make the issue known to Verizon about the sound problem with my phone?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

HTC thunderbolt had minimal clicks and pops always, mine is so persistent it sounds like you should be flipping the lp there is so much crackle and pop...Ill wait a few days before I call vzw

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## bencozzy (Dec 26, 2011)

software is the issue I'm running 4.0.3 on my Xoom and noticed the same thing.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I noticed today I get tiny speaker pops when clicking on stuff even when in vibrate mode

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

It must be software. It goes away after turning off touch sounds. Mine even does it in silent mode when clicking oj things with the touch sound on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> It must be software. It goes away after turning off touch sounds. Mine even does it in silent mode when clicking oj things with the touch sound on.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Ahhhhh, this is why I don't experience it. I can't stand touch sounds, so I turn them off immediately after every wipe.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## niminum (Jul 28, 2011)

It also happened to me after flashing zygot 1.9. I tried flashing 2.0, same thing. I restored the stock image, same thing. I couldn't stand it so I went back to best buy for a replacement. New phone is fine. I love flashing ROM's but as of right now after going back to the stock build all I can say is WOW! the stock ROM is so much smoother than any custom ROM out right now, I've tried them all. Leaving my phone stock rooted for a while!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

niminum said:


> It also happened to me after flashing zygot 1.9. I tried flashing 2.0, same thing. I restored the stock image, same thing. I couldn't stand it so I went back to best buy for a replacement. New phone is fine. I love flashing ROM's but as of right now after going back to the stock build all I can say is WOW! the stock ROM is so much smoother than any custom ROM out right now, I've tried them all. Leaving my phone stock rooted for a while!
> I'm glad someones had the balls to talk about the elephant in the room. Ngl at this moment in time the stock 402 has been a far smoother, prettier, faster, more seemless experience than basically everything I've tried save gummy (which I find to be *right around* the quality of stock, still a bit short on some of the under the hood magic I experienced with the stock 402. I'm gonna flash the 402 rooted odex once I get near some bandwidth but if it isn't on par with stock I'm gonna reflash to stock until team liquid has a beta that I find outperforms the stock. Before jdk or I even mess with interfacing (besides jdks work in the launcher) I'm going to focus in on building something faster, smaller, but equally as stable.
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## gi812 (Jun 14, 2011)

ive only experienced this when i reboot to recovery FROM rom manager. right before it shuts down i get a FC for rom manger then a POP. ive only had the phone since monday, could be doing it other times and i havent noticed yet


----------



## moodinsk (Jun 19, 2011)

Wildroid76 said:


> Hi, I've had my LTE GNEX since the 16th after ordering online. Anyway, thought I'd mention the same but also different problem from what others are experiencing. Well, when I started using my phone to make phone calls on the 16th I would get the crackle and pop sounds only from the front speaker. This continued on some phone calls through the next couple of days then no more issues. Then today all of a sudden on only one phone I get the same sounds again. Now I read the comments on the XDA and Google forum of people speculating that it's hardware. If it were hardware then why did my issue stop for a full week and happen again only once? I guess im just hoping it's just software and not hardware so as to not go through the trouble of exchanging it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


While I don't seem to be having issues described in this thread with my back speaker, randomly during calls I will get severe pops, squeaks, and velociraptor type screeching - usually to the point where I have to hang up and try the call again. It appears to happen on speakerphone and in the earpiece. I thought it had something to do with bad signal because work had put me in rural areas with crappy cell service, but I was in full bars all day today and it happened a few times during some calls.

I don't think it is a hardware issue because it is intermittent. I can go days without hearing it and then it will happen multiple times... I am running axiom 2.0 ROM (4.0.3) with the newest cdma and LTE radio. I am curious if anyone else is having these issues? A few of my co-workers (persuaded them not to buy iPhones) have the GNex and they too have complained to me about this issue. Some are running stock, some unlocked/rooted, and some have Custom Roms.

Hmm...


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

This problem just better be software/driver related because it's just flat out annoying as hell


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Anyone have an update on this?


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I have this problem as well


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I had this problem when I first got my phone a couple weeks ago. It wasn't as bad as your situation, but it popped every once in awhile on stock and on the earlier axiom roms. I've been running gummy rom and I haven't noticed it yet. This also happens sometimes on my Asus transformer, mostly when booting into recovery

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

It's just ridiculous because nobody knows for sure whether it's a software or hardware issue. Google hasn't said anything about it, and if it's a hardware issue tomorrow is the last day I can exchange my GN for a replacement that may or may not suffer from the same problem! I have waited a month hoping that it would be proven a software bug, but now I have no clue and very well may switch my device for another possibly defective one.


----------



## tryceo (Jan 3, 2012)

I have the same issue.. I find that if you turn off touch sound in settings, the problem is much less noticeable.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

Samurai, I would try flashing the gummy rom that I'm on, and see if it persists. That might be able to narrow down in terms of software or hardware, since I had the popping before this rom but don't with it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

tryceo said:


> Samurai, I would try flashing the gummy rom that I'm on, and see if it persists. That might be able to narrow down in terms of software or hardware, since I had the popping before this rom but don't with it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'll give it a try now, people swear by that rom anyway so it's worth a shot.


----------



## pdc419 (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope you get it figured out. I know how frustrating it can be

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using RootzWiki


----------



## Bigfootjumpsuit (Jun 11, 2011)

Just want to confirm that I too had the popping sound and I fixed it by turning off the touch sounds. They suck anyways.


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

Bigfootjumpsuit said:


> Just want to confirm that I too had the popping sound and I fixed it by turning off the touch sounds. They suck anyways.


To clarify, by turning off the touch sound option, the speaker stopped popping in other situations as well (i.e. notifications, music)?


----------



## samurai26 (Dec 22, 2011)

pdc419 said:


> Samurai, I would try flashing the gummy rom that I'm on, and see if it persists. That might be able to narrow down in terms of software or hardware, since I had the popping before this rom but don't with it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Flashed Gummy, still have the same exact problem (I turned off touch sounds as well as lockscreen sounds)


----------



## Ng7s (Aug 2, 2012)

There isn't any news about this problem?


----------

